
Is it just me or is Amazon having certificate issues? - talkingtab
Trying to get to amazon.com from both Firefox and Safari is giving me a certificate error ...
======
u20191023
If you just did an up on Linux and running pihole you likely need to reboot.
Same problem tonight. Tried Safari, Firefox, mobile, Linux same results.

